# String auf bestimmten Inhalt überprüfen, WIE?



## lukasulrich (7. Juni 2005)

Habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte, dass ein bestimmtes Ereignis nur durchgeführt wird, wenn in dem zu überprüfendem string (name der datei), eine bestimmte Zeichenfolge ("_a") vorkommt. Mit dem programmiertechnischem Teil kenn ich mich eh aus, nur habe sehr wenig Ahnung von JavaScript, und weiß nicht mit welchem Operator ich das überprüfen soll.
Gibt es da irgenwelche String-Operationen wie zB: in php od. C#?
Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!
Danke,
Lukas


----------



## chuvak (7. Juni 2005)

ich denke, so:

```
"bla bla bla _a bla bla".indexOf("_a");
```


----------



## lukasulrich (7. Juni 2005)

Weißt du auch, was die Funktion zurückliefert? In C# bekommt man nämlich bei IndexOF = true -1 zurück   
Danke


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. Juni 2005)

indexOf liefert die Position des gesuchten Teilstrings im "Mutterstring". 0 bedeutet, dass sich der Suchstring ganz am Anfang befindet. Wird der String nicht gefunden, wird -1 zurückgegeben (insofern sollte man nicht auf true testen, sondern auf >= 0 oder ähnliches).

Gruß
.


----------



## lukasulrich (7. Juni 2005)

geht das nicht irgendwie mit wildcards? zB: if(string== *_a*)
Danke


----------



## con-f-use (7. Juni 2005)

Nö, sonst gibt's nur noch match() mit oder ohne RegExps.


----------



## chuvak (10. Juni 2005)

Wurde dein Problem jetzt gelöst oder was?


----------

